# nervous



## khan77 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi there members

Firstly...thankyou to those who have created and contributed to this site.

Im a newbie. Im British, and going to move out to Abu Dhabi over the christmas break....with husband and 2 young children.

Rather nervous, OK maybe that's an understatement !!!!

packing home, children and husband, moving to a new country and new job...talk about major life stresses at once....But I'm sure it will be OK. Advice on the site has been reassuring.

I suppose my major issue is around schooling....they are on waiting lists for all the British schools.....I hope they will have a place for January......although not quite sure what to do if they are not.

Any advice with regards to essentials that I must bring with me. My company will put me in a rented apartment which will be furnished for the first 3 months

I would really appreciate some reassurance from the experienced members and those who have recently undergone this exciting but rather daunting move.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

if you are getting 3 months accommodation that is really good usually its 1 month etc. which brit schs have you asked, you do get a bit of movement at january term, because people that go back to oz will break up then. also if you dont get a place at that time but wait until mid of feb and a place becomes available you will be able to take it being outside the country as kids in schs here are not allowed to move until the following acaedmic year etc.


----------

